# Key Post: The best coffee in Dublin ?



## tonino (14 Apr 2005)

Where is the best place in Dublin to get a good cup of coffee  ?


----------



## DaveD (14 Apr 2005)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

Cafe Mao off Grafton Street - Chatham Row Dublin 2. Great food but fantastic coffee. Also in the Pavillion in Dun Laoghaire.

DaveD


----------



## Unregistered (14 Apr 2005)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

My Mammy's house


----------



## Amarantha (14 Apr 2005)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

Has anyone been to that Barneys place on Westmoreland Street?

I actually don't think you can get good coffee in Dublin 
My favourite place for coffee is in Midleton in Cork - a place called Farmgate


----------



## Unregistered (14 Apr 2005)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

Let's hope Starbucks and Costa Coffee arrive in Dublin soon


----------



## Unregistered (14 Apr 2005)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

The Butler's Café chain is pretty reliable.

I've had good coffee in other places, but the standard varies so much that it's hard to recommend any one place.


----------



## Sherman (14 Apr 2005)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

Starbuck's coffee is disgusting!

That cafe opposite Enoteca delle Langhe has good coffee. Also, the Steps of Rome. Panem on the quays also has good espresso.


----------



## Unregistered (14 Apr 2005)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

Without question - the Italian place on Westland Row Il Caffe di Napoli. Superb!


----------



## extopia (14 Apr 2005)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

starbucks isn't bad - it's just that it's way overpriced.


----------



## Erith (14 Apr 2005)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

"Without question - the Italian place on Westland Row Il Caffe di Napoli. Superb!"

Beat me to it, I love that place. Their coffee is good, and really good, not like the liquid cack Starbucks squeezes out.


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 Apr 2005)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

"My Mammy's house"

Can we all go around?  I prefer tea?


----------



## Unregistered (15 Apr 2005)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

How about the little Italian panini/coffee place in the Epicurean Centre, Middle Abbey St? Very good coffee, decent prices ...


----------



## TarfHead (15 Apr 2005)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*



			
				Sherman said:
			
		

> Starbuck's coffee is disgusting!


 
I disagree.

The first Starbucks I ever had was in New York and it was almost spiritual. I held on to the empty cup while shopping just to savour the smell. Sad, but it was *that* good.
On the way home from that holiday I had a Starbucks in Gatwick airport and it was absolute muck. So, it depends on who makes it, not just the logo on the cup.

About 5 years ago, when good coffee was a rarity in Dublin, Brewbakers (just off Nassau Street) was excellent. While standards have risen overall since then, it is still my choice in the city centre.

There's an intriguing looking van (Coffeeangel ?) stationed on the pier at Howth at the weekends selling freshly made coffee and pastries. The combination of the coffee and the location are to be recommended for a Sunday morning walk to clear the head.


----------



## MonsieurBond (15 Apr 2005)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*



			
				Unregistered said:
			
		

> The Butler's Café chain is pretty reliable.
> 
> I've had good coffee in other places, but the standard varies so much that it's hard to recommend any one place.



Butlers are very good and I agree generally consistent - although they have increased their prices - the medium Latte is now 2.40 (up from 2.30) which is no longer good value.

Café Sol and Insomnia are quite good as well.


----------



## Janet (15 Apr 2005)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

Can't stand coffee myself but Coffee Angel is in Custom House Square in the IFSC on Wednesdays too and the hot chocolate is really good.  Friends rave about his coffee too.  And I have to admit that the cookies he sells are also pretty good.


----------



## Unregistered (21 Apr 2005)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

would the cookies be as nice as Kimberley biscuits ? 

I doubt it.


----------



## MonsieurBond (21 Apr 2005)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*



			
				Janet said:
			
		

> Can't stand coffee myself but Coffee Angel is in Custom House Square in the IFSC on Wednesdays too and the hot chocolate is really good. Friends rave about his coffee too. And I have to admit that the cookies he sells are also pretty good.



He seems to have moved to Thursdays now or at least was there this morning.

IMHO, the best coffee in the IFSC area is in La Corte also on Custom House Sq (on the other side to where Coffee Angel parks).

They are part of the [broken link removed] restaurant chain.


----------



## Unregistered (21 Apr 2005)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

IMHO...Coffee, good value, and Dublin / Ireland cannot be used in the same sentance!!


----------



## ThomasJ (26 Apr 2005)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

Coffee2Go Mespil Rd, the biggest cups and best value...


----------



## car (26 Apr 2005)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

Theres a bar called the 40ft in dun laoire.  Had a moccachino there last sunday while out for a walk. mmmmmmmmm will compare everything to it from now on.


----------



## Unregistered (28 Apr 2005)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*



			
				Unregistered said:
			
		

> Let's hope Starbucks and Costa Coffee arrive in Dublin soon




Living in the UK there seems to be a Starbucks or Costa , just about everywhere. I think they're really overpriced, and in the case of Starbucks the coffee often disgusting. At least it was last time I tried them - I've given up going to them because of that.
When i go back home (Waterford) , or visit Cork, Dublin and other places, I really like going to the smaller coffee places where usually the coffee is freshly made and usually cheaper tha it is here in England.
Can't rmember the name of any place in Dublin though sorry. (Cafe Luna in Waterford is good, with a choice of coffees, and since the smoking ban no school kids in there in the afternoon - very civilised  )


----------



## MonsieurBond (3 May 2005)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

...Just back from Barcelona, and couldn't get a bad cup of coffee anywhere in the place! 

Unbelievable - no matter where you go, they seem to be able to make a _Café con Leche_ (basically a small Latte) to die for!

It must be the training...


----------



## europhile (5 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

I can't get over office workers buying bad, overpriced coffee on the way into the office each morning.  They'd be doing themselves a favour by buying decent ground coffee and the right equipment and making it in work.  Tastes a lot bette and a lot cheaper.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

I've been to a few _Starbucks _in _California/SF _and don't know what all the fuss is about. Give me my local regular haunts, _Panem _or _West Coast Coffee Company _any day.


----------



## zag (5 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

Best coffee in Dublin is - ahem - in my kitchen in the morning, but I'm afraid it's not going to do the rest of yiz any good.

z


----------



## dublinboy (6 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*



			
				MonsieurBond said:
			
		

> ...Just back from Barcelona, and couldn't get a bad cup of coffee anywhere in the place!
> 
> Unbelievable - no matter where you go, they seem to be able to make a _Café con Leche_ (basically a small Latte) to die for!
> 
> It must be the training...



In my day we used to call that a white coffee! And it was cheaper.


----------



## MonsieurBond (6 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*



			
				dublinboy said:
			
		

> In my day we used to call that a white coffee! And it was cheaper.


Actually, no, a white coffee is coffee made with recently boiled water and milk added, the Spanish _café con leche _is basically a small latte.

I have tried the new Starbucks in town and find them exceedingly expensive. Unfortunately, I am expecting the other chains to raise their prices to the same level, rather than Starbucks to see the light and lower theirs.

Spending over €3 a day for a coffee is getting a bit much - over a fiver in Starbucks for a coffee and a muffin! 

I think I will go back to my cafetiere as europhile suggests below.


----------



## TarfHead (6 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

IMHO Larry David nails it in Curb Your Enthusiasm

[while ordering coffee at Starbucks] 
Larry David: I'll have a vanilla... one of those vanilla bull$hit things. You know, whatever you want, some vanilla bull$hit latte cappa thing. Whatever you got.

.. later ..

Larry David: "This is very good, by the way. This is a cafe latte? What is that, Milk?" 
Coffee Shop Employee: "Milk, uh, and-" 
Larry David: "Milk and coffee." 
Coffee Shop Employee: "Yeah." 
Larry David: "Milk and coffee, who would've thought! Milk and coffee! Oh my, Oh my God, what a drink! It's milk and coffee, mixed together! You've gotta go there!"


----------



## Danmo (6 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*



			
				ThomasJ said:
			
		

> Coffee2Go Mespil Rd, the biggest cups and best value...


 
ThomasJ - Coffee to go rocks! And their strawberry scones mmmmmm. I don't work near there any more. Nearest coffee is starbucks which is absolute rubbish.


----------



## lukegriffen (7 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

Europhile is spot on about making your own coffee.  When I was  in the US, a lot of people used paper  coffee filters with a cheap plastic funnel, which you sat on top of the cup.  Does anyone know if you can get the funnels here ?  
I haven't seen them anywhere, they were simple but effective, and easier to use & better than plungers.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

I seem to recall seeing those individual serving filter cones in _Arnotts _a few years ago.

Ignoring specialist coffee shops the "coffee" served everywhere else in the _US_ is awful in my experience.


----------



## lynchtp (9 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

Cork Cork Cork Cork Cork

There's a place in Cork (French Church street, or Carey's Lane) which sell (and roast) green beans while you wait.
It is a chocolate Shop, but they cateer for the coffee lover also.
And you get a free handmade choc with any coffee.

Also Fast Als pizza has great coffee (shame its only togo).


----------



## Carpenter (9 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

When I worked in Dublin many moons ago there was a small little coffee shop/ corner shop at the top of Dawson Street (on the same side as the church) that I used to frequent.  One of their americanos to go and a king size Marathon (as it was at the time) was only heaven!  I wonder if it's still there, the owner was a nice bloke.


----------



## Vanilla (9 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*



> I seem to recall seeing those individual serving filter cones in _Arnotts _a few years ago


 
They were called Rombout coffee filters. I remember working as a waitress on the Ring of Kerry about 17 or 18 years ago and serving Rombout coffee which we thought was the height of sophistication.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

Maybe you're referring to those individual capsules/sachets of coffee rather than just a filter cone which takes grounds and sits on a mug? Or maybe I don't know what I'm talking about here (quite possible!)?


----------



## Vanilla (9 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

Rombout were individual plastic cup like moulds, with coffee in the base.  You sat one on a cup, filled it up to the water mark and put on a lid. The water gradually filtered down through the permeable base into the cup. They were for once-off use only and then discarded. I think the only reason I remember them so well is that one of the waitresses tried to nick a box of them when leaving and the daughter of the owner caught her. They were expensive bloody yokes even then!


----------



## TarfHead (9 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

I have something similar at home, except the 'filter' is perforated metal and, thus, reusable.

Quality of coffee is OK - not great - just OK.


----------



## Theo Goon (9 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> Ignoring specialist coffee shops the "coffee" served everywhere else in the _US_ is awful in my experience.



snigger. you obviously have a very limited experience of america. the coffee there is pretty fantastic - especially compared to here


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

I've been to the _US _about ten times on business trips for up to two weeks at a time so my experience is indeed limited but extensive enough for me to form the personal opinion that the coffee generally served in hotels, diners, restaurants, workplaces etc. is poor.


----------



## Theo Goon (9 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

perhaps you should stay in better hotels, eat in better diners and restaurants and make the workplace coffee yourself? they have great coffee in america but yes it is possible to get crap too. for instance the coffee in dunkin donuts is as very good, much better than you would get in many hotels, especially buffet breakfast type places where many business travellers end up.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

Yes - I must ask my employer to put me up in better places than the _SF Hilton _for example. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## snatch (9 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*



			
				Vanilla said:
			
		

> Rombout were individual plastic cup like moulds, with coffee in the base. You sat one on a cup, filled it up to the water mark and put on a lid. The water gradually filtered down through the permeable base into the cup. They were for once-off use only and then discarded. I think the only reason I remember them so well is that one of the waitresses tried to nick a box of them when leaving and the daughter of the owner caught her. They were expensive bloody yokes even then!


 
Tesco.ie has a 10pk of Rombout coffee filters for €3.42. Expensive, but not half as expensive as stopping at Starbucks every morning!


----------



## Sherman (10 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*



> for instance the coffee in dunkin donuts is as very good


 
Shurely shome mishtake? Dunkin Donuts has even worse coffee than the overpriced dishwater they call coffee in Starbucks. Warm and wet is about all it has going for it.


----------



## extopia (10 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> Yes - I must ask my employer to put me up in better places than the _SF Hilton _for example. Thanks for the tip.



Hmm. Is this your hotel? Sounds like the coffee there might be bad all right!

[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*



			
				extopia said:
			
		

> Hmm. Is this your hotel? Sounds like the coffee there might be bad all right!
> 
> [broken link removed]


Why? Those reviews don't mention the coffee. And the area isn't as bad as some of the reviews claim. It's just down from _Union Square _and I've never noticed any problems in the area. It's definitely not in _Fisherman's Wharf _as claimed by one reviewer!


----------



## Chamar (11 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

I miss Dunkin D's 
: (


----------



## damien60 (18 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

The Best  *cappuccino* in Dublin i have come across is in Cafe Aroma, just off Dame Street! Its So good when i try to make one at home i use Cafe Aroma as my goal! How sad is that! Honestly try it.


----------



## Dylan (18 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

I can't believe nobody's mentioned the Metro Cafe, next to Mao's on Chatham Street. Well now someone has.


----------



## kazbah (18 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*



			
				lynchtp said:
			
		

> Cork Cork Cork Cork Cork
> 
> Also Fast Als pizza has great coffee (shame its only togo).


 
I am in LOVE with their pizza.

I like Gloria Jeans - I presume they are in Dublin too.

I haven't tried Costa Coffee yet.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

I particularly like _GJ's Sumatra Dark _but haven't had it in a long time now.


----------



## damien60 (18 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

I take it all back...... try Rio Coffee on Trinity street! great Cappuccino. Anyone know a nice place in Dublin for Coffee.. laid back relaxing etc.. most places seem to have high stools and are not designed to chill out.. except Bewleys!


----------



## speirbhean (19 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

I agree with Clubman! Just back from New York and the coffee in the diners was universally luke warm and not great. Starbucks Gingerbread Latte though was hot and vv tasty - although around 3 zillion calories. I went into the new Barney's on Westmoreland street recently and was very disappointed - the coffee was cold, overpriced and generally distasteful.


----------



## dodo (19 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

Bewleys by far the best even the yanks I know think so


----------



## extopia (19 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

Bewley's? Where's that?


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

Still in _Grafton Street_ but under new management. Was in Mackerel for the wife's birthday the other night. Very nice.


----------



## extopia (20 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*

Bewley's under new management is not the Bewley's of old. Do they actually serve Bewley's coffee (which is not necessarily bad)?

Great coffee in the College Green Starbucks. Thankfully they seem to be serving the American as opposed to the London recipe (Starbucks London is probably among the world's worst coffee shops in terms of value).


----------



## Sherman (20 Jan 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*



> Bewleys by far the best even the yanks I know think so


 
No offence to your American friends, but Americans are not exactly the arbiters of good coffee. What you want is an opinion from an Italian as to whether Bewleys coffee is any good. 

Which, in this Irishman's opinion, it sure as hell is not. Or at least wasn't when I last had it, just before they went bust. Haven't been back since, primarily due to what was always dreadful coffee and appalling service.


----------



## HelloJed (17 May 2006)

If you make your own coffee, the coffee bean stall in the Temple Bar market (Saturday afternoons) is very good, with a large selection of different types. Their takeaway coffees are pretty good too!


----------



## funlovin (16 Oct 2006)

Cafe Divino In Mount Merrion ,trees Road Upper Mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## GeneralZod (16 Oct 2006)

*Re: The best coffee in Dublin ?*



Unregistered said:


> How about the little Italian panini/coffee place in the Epicurean Centre, Middle Abbey St? Very good coffee, decent prices ...



AFAIK that one is called Aroma Bistro. I've heard it mentioned as the best. It seems to be run by Italians.


----------



## muffin1973 (17 Oct 2006)

George's Bistro opposite Tescos in Lower Baggot Street make a fabulous latte of a morning.... the girl making it isn't the happiest of campers but she knows her coffee ; )

M


----------

